# HDMI Switch



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everyone, first post so please be gentle. 

I've looked at all main malls for a HDMI switch to enable me to plug more than one device into surround sound port. Had no luck whatsoever. 

The sales guy tonight recommended I try Bur Dubai but couldn't say exactly where was worth trying. I work down there and there are loads of shops but I'd prefer not to walk around for hours looking and still have no success. 

Has anyone bought one and if so where from?

Many thanks.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't bought one, but I would recommend going to the Al Ain Center down near Burjuman Mall. If one of the shops in the Al Ain Center doesn't have it, I highly doubt anyone in Dubai will.

-md000/Mike




Windsweptdragon said:


> Hi everyone, first post so please be gentle.
> 
> I've looked at all main malls for a HDMI switch to enable me to plug more than one device into surround sound port. Had no luck whatsoever.
> 
> ...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Dragon Mart


----------



## Michigan06 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yep, I agree with Confiture. I've seen them in Dragon Mart.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the tips. Will try the one in Bur Dubai first as its near the office.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Ok, thanks for the tips. Will try the one in Bur Dubai first as its near the office.


I bought one last week from a shop in Al-Ain centre (also called Computer Plaza). It's right outside the Al-Fahidi Metro Station. Most of the shops didn't have it, but keep asking them and they gradually point you to the shop that does. It's in a corner on the first floor (not ground floor).

They had the 5 hdmi port one, which I got. The shop owner only gave me a 7 day shop warranty, but it's working great so far (knock on wood).

Good luck.


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

is it an hdmi switch with a remote ?


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

KONY said:


> is it an hdmi switch with a remote ?


Yea, it's a 5 port switch with a remote. Cost me about 165 AED I think.


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

I was looking for the same thing a few months ago. Couldn't find it at Shareef/Jackys etc, so I just bought it on ebay for $15. Got here a week later and works great (comes with the remote).


----------



## KONY (May 25, 2012)

Ok thanx guys


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

fudzzz said:


> I bought one last week from a shop in Al-Ain centre (also called Computer Plaza). It's right outside the Al-Fahidi Metro Station. Most of the shops didn't have it, but keep asking them and they gradually point you to the shop that does. It's in a corner on the first floor (not ground floor).
> 
> They had the 5 hdmi port one, which I got. The shop owner only gave me a 7 day shop warranty, but it's working great so far (knock on wood).
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for this, I went tonight and got one. I went to the wrong corner shop but they directed me to the right corner to go to straight away.

All up and running, just now waiting for my neighbours to complain about the noise when playing on COD.


----------



## fudzzz (Oct 9, 2011)

Windsweptdragon said:


> Thanks for this, I went tonight and got one. I went to the wrong corner shop but they directed me to the right corner to go to straight away.
> 
> All up and running, just now waiting for my neighbours to complain about the noise when playing on COD.


Glad I could help. I must say my switch has really made things sooooo much more convenient. Cable box / Laptop / PS3 / Tablet ... all connected and running great. Now I just need a way to clear up this HDMI wire jumble, lol.


----------

